# Potential Cedar Point Rally



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

There was some discussion of having a combined Factory Rally and a Cedar Point Rally in June, 2014. It appears that the Factory Rally is off the table due to lack of interest. However, there is still the potential to have a Cedar Point Rally if people are willing.

We just booked our site at Cedar Point for next year. We will arrive on June 27, 2014 and stay through July 6, 2014. We cannot arrive any earlier due to a late release of the kids from school, their last day is on June 26th. If you are interested in also going to the Point during this time, please post and let us all know. Several people previously expressed an interest. If you do decide to go over the Fourth of July, I suggest you call 419-627-2106 and make a reservation as soon as possible. This weekend fills quickly. You will not be billed until next year, but they will hold the spot for you.

A few things to consider:

• Season pass is the only way to go if you stay 3 or more days.

• Once you have a season pass, you can stay longer since you can enter the park for free. Longer stays mean you don't need to rush and try to ride everything at once. You can game the ride lines, go in the park when lines are short, hang out at the trailer or on the beach when lines are longer. I recommend at least one week.

• The campground is expensive, but it is first class all the way. Stay in the full hookup section of the campground, either pull through or back in. Much more room, much cleaner, worth the extra money.

• Cedar Point is a resort, it is in a beautiful setting and there is loads of things to do outside of riding coasters.

• Staying in the campground gives you early entry privileges, one hour earlier than the general public.

• Any friends out West can also join us. Fly into Cleveland and stay in the cabins or cottages in the campground.

• We can get a discount for ten or more in our group.

We will be going to Cedar Point regardless of whether or not there is a rally. Having some good friends join us would just be a bonus! If we get enough interest in this thread, I will go ahead and initiate a rally post and formalize the whole event.

Hope you can all join us!

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, interested in attending this rally!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

double d said:


> Yes, interested in attending this rally!


Awesome double d!

So what happened to all the other people who originally expressed interest?








¿¡uʍop ǝpısdn oƃ oʇ pıɐɹɟɐ sʎnƃ noʎ llɐ ǝɹɐ 'ʇɐɥʍ









DAN


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

[/quote]








¿¡uʍop ǝpısdn oƃ oʇ pıɐɹɟɐ sʎnƃ noʎ llɐ ǝɹɐ 'ʇɐɥʍ









DAN
[/quote]

As a matter of fact, YES!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We're interested! Your right about booking the sites now for a holiday weekend.

We might want to split it up and go to Kellys island state park for a few days also.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> We're interested! Your right about booking the sites now for a holiday weekend.
> 
> We might want to split it up and go to Kellys island state park for a few days also.


Great!









The main reason I started this early is to allow people to book over the Fourth if they want to. If we waited until the winter, it is likely there would be no sites left over the Fourth of July weekend. If anyone out there is thinking they might want to go, now is the time to book to ensure you will have a spot.

Never been to Kellys Island state park (actually never heard of it). Is this a state campground? What kind of facilities do they have?

DAN


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We're interested! Your right about booking the sites now for a holiday weekend.
> 
> We might want to split it up and go to Kellys island state park for a few days also.


Great!









The main reason I started this early is to allow people to book over the Fourth if they want to. If we waited until the winter, it is likely there would be no sites left over the Fourth of July weekend. If anyone out there is thinking they might want to go, now is the time to book to ensure you will have a spot.

Never been to Kellys Island state park (actually never heard of it). Is this a state campground? What kind of facilities do they have?

DAN
[/quote]

Kelly's Island is the one you see from Cedar Point. You have to take the ferry over. Looks like primitive and electric only.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/kelleysisland


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kelly's is kind of quiet and laid back. If you've never been to the islands Put in Bay (South Bass Island) has more to offer. Either would make for a nice day trip.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Dan...put me down for 2 sites as my brother is also planning to go. I'll shoot you a PM shortly.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Kelly's is kind of quiet and laid back. If you've never been to the islands Put in Bay (South Bass Island) has more to offer. Either would make for a nice day trip.


Been to Cedar Point a million times and never been to this place. May need to look into this next year.

Thanks for the info.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Hey Dan...put me down for 2 sites as my brother is also planning to go. I'll shoot you a PM shortly.


Awesome Chris, I think we are approaching a rally. Need a few more people to get to the 10 person limit for a discount. Come on people!! If you ever wanted to go to Cedar Point, now is the time!

It will be great to see you and your family again!

DAN


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Already booked 6/26 -7/2; me and DD can't wait ...the #1 Amusement park in the world.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Kelly's is kind of quiet and laid back. If you've never been to the islands Put in Bay (South Bass Island) has more to offer. Either would make for a nice day trip.


Been to Cedar Point a million times and never been to this place. May need to look into this next year.

Thanks for the info.

DAN
[/quote]

One word of caution, Put in Bay is a big partying and drinking destination. You can still bring your family I just wanted to make sure you knew that. The bars and the public boat docks can get wild, especially after dark. But during the day its okay for families. There is bicycle and golf cart rentals, a cavern tour, the Commodore Perry Monument and a state park with camping and a beach. There are two ferries. One is Millers which leave's from Marblehead. It is closer to Cedar point, cheaper and can carry vehicles. But it is slower, doesn't run at night, and it docks at the south end of the island where you take a bus to PIB. The Jet Express leaves out of Port Clinton. Its way faster, docks right in PIB, and runs at night so it allows for a later return to mainland. My info could be out of date as its been a few years but that's a snapshot anyway.
There's a ferry to Kelly's that leaves out of Sandusky bay. Not a lot to do on Kelly's but either trip would be fun to explore the Lake Erie Islands. I kept a boat in Sandusky Bay in the 90's. Its a fantastic area.

(You know me as DragginWiggleWagons on another forum)


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

double d said:


> Yes, interested in attending this rally!


Sight booked! June 30-July 3. Full hook-up, pull through.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

between my brother, my friend and I, we have booked three sites. Looking forward to next summer!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome!!! I think we have enough to start up an official rally post!! By my count, I think we are up to 6+ people, will need ten in order to get a discount. I think we should be able to achieve that before next June!

Another reminder to anyone considering this rally, you should call and make a reservation as soon as you can. The Fourth of July weekend will sell out at some point this year. Cedar Point will not bill you until next year when they will require a one night deposit.

I will try to put something together this weekend to get the ball officially rolling.

DAN


----------

